
Highest paid technology interns - kqr2
http://www.sfgate.com/jobs/slideshow/Highest-paid-technology-interns-56290.php
======
Shenglong
I'm not sure if I'm just experiencing the higher side of things, but these
numbers seem low, or outdated. Friends at several of these companies have been
paid on average, about $1,000 or so more than reported here for internships,
excluding stipends for travel/living.

Other industries are catching up too. Several of the US investment banks have
been paying their interns around the same range, with some going much higher.
Lenard Green & Co (leonardgreen.com) is apparently paying at least one intern
140 pro-rated for the summer.

Disclaimer: this may be hearsay and completely false, but these sources have
little reason to lie.

~~~
ceras
Maybe this is for all interns at the firm, so companies that hire more interns
for lower-paid positions end up with an average below what an engineering
intern sees.

~~~
meric
Yes, could be accounting interns.

------
dave5104
That makes me sad. VMWare pays its interns a higher "salary" than what I
currently make. (But that's apples to oranges. I'm currently a UX designer
that just graduated last year.)

~~~
misframer
You shouldn't feed sad -- I don't think it's useful to compare these
internships to long-term jobs.

Do we even know if these interns should expect those rates when they apply for
an actual job?

~~~
jlarocco
I've never heard of a company hiring an intern and paying them less than they
made while they were interning. At the very least they'd make the same amount
and gain benefits.

I'm not saying it's impossible, but I would be completely shocked if any of
the companies on the list paid their employees less than interns.

~~~
Gatech2013
They make way more.

------
dtwwtd
I would say this is not all that accurate of a list - it seems more a list of
what some of the biggest tech companies pay their interns.

~~~
bdc
Speaking as an alum of a technology company that does not appear on this list,
that is correct.

------
jdale27
This is not even remotely surprising.

------
Gatech2013
These are all bay area jobs. Factor in the cost of living and it's less than
impressive.

~~~
dmishe
MS for one is not

~~~
Gatech2013
They have a MTV office if we want to get technical. But I guess I should say
west coast.

~~~
dmishe
Well true, but still, 72k in sfba and seattle is really different

